# Anyone alcohol free?



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2007)

With the season approaching or here I should say, I was just curious if anyone on here is devoid of alcohol.
I realize that this time of year, it's a staple for most.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2007)

What's special about this time of year? I enjoy wine and the occasional cocktail all year


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2007)

No, not alcohol-free here, but we do drink some things this time of the year that we don't the rest of the year.  For example, it's been tradition to enjoy bourbon and ginger ale as we open our gifts on Christmas morning.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 11, 2007)

We try to stay alcohol free.  We don't do much drinking to begin with so this time of year is no different.  I have a bottle of wine that I bought for a party we were hosting just to have some available.  This was last year and it is still sitting in my pantry.  Last Christmas my kids were curious about eggnog (the stuff with rum) since they read the non-acoholic on the label of the stuff I usually get.  So I bought a bottle of the alcoholic kind and neither of them cared for it much. (They are 18 and 23 so don't go thinking I'm promoting children drinking! and the 18 yr old gives us a hard time for a single beer!)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2007)

i will definitely be alcohol free at parties at work this year after what i saw this morning.

as i got up to the door of my building, i noticed a cop (that had pulled over a motorist) had hung this small black box over the half opened window of the car. it was just at the right level for the driver to breathe in to, so i assume it was some kind of preliminary chemical tester.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2007)

Katie E said:


> it's been tradition to enjoy bourbon and ginger ale as we open our gifts on Christmas morning.


 
What a great tradition! 
I may just start that tradition tomorrow morning


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just thinking that it's a hard time to do without the holiday libations but wondered if anyone else is thinking the same thing < that with everything else going on, maybe the fun stuff isn't so necessary.

I can't believe how many memories are in sync with alcohol.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2007)

buckytom said:


> i will definitely be alcohol free at parties at work this year after what i saw this morning.
> 
> as i got up to the door of my building, i noticed a cop (that had pulled over a motorist) had hung this small black box over the half opened window of the car. it was just at the right level for the driver to breathe in to, so i assume it was some kind of preliminary chemical tester.


don't know if you read your last PM from me


----------



## redkitty (Dec 11, 2007)

Katie E said:


> No, not alcohol-free here, but we do drink some things this time of the year that we don't the rest of the year.  For example, it's been tradition to enjoy bourbon and ginger ale as we open our gifts on Christmas morning.



LOVE that!  Uncle Bob is gonna love this too!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> I'm just thinking that it's a hard time to do without the holiday libations but wondered if anyone else is thinking the same thing < that with everything else going on, maybe the fun stuff isn't so necessary.



I thought the holidays were supposed to be *about* the fun stuff - that's what makes them something to look forward to. I don't mean drinking during the holidays, but fun stuff in general during this time. I guess that's why I've pretty much gone to online shopping - I can't stand going from one crowded store to another trying to find something, so I shop at home and have more time for the fun stuff, which is getting together with family and friends 



LEFSElover said:


> I can't believe how many memories are in sync with alcohol.



It sounds as if you think it's not good to have holiday memories that include alcohol. For me, having a glass of wine with dinner (or a margarita with Mexican food, or a glass of sangria when it's really hot) is just part of life, something I enjoy doing.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2007)

We don't drink much ( except for when in Mexico then the tequilia flows freely)...

This time of year we tend to drink more.. parties, nights at home by the fire with hot chocolate and peppermint schnapps or kaluha.. Then there's New Years Eve, it's almost always a big drinking night for us.


----------



## DawnT (Dec 11, 2007)

We have been alcohol free for years.  FIL and DH are recovering alcoholics so...ginger-ale on New Years Eve works for us just fine.  Grape juice for communion.  Weddings are usually ginger-ale or sparkling apple juice.  Works for me!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2007)

redkitty said:


> LOVE that! Uncle Bob is gonna love this too!


 
Good Evening Miss Kitty my dear.... 

I would never ruin a good cold glass of Ginger Ale with Bourbon.
Nor, would I ever ruin an Excellent Kentucky Bourbon with Ginger Ale!

Cheers!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 11, 2007)

I am usually alcohol free, just easier to control my blood glucose without..But I have warm memories of my dad and I making his Tom and Jerry batter to have as we open presents ..How I loved them with that sprinkle of nutmeg on top of the hot cream and brandy..Now I put out wine and other things for the kids and their spouses and soda and juice for the little ones..Me I might have a sip or two of red wine, but more likely than not just hot coffee or ice tea...
The drinks make things festive, but the family and friends make it perfect.
kadesma


----------



## stassie (Dec 11, 2007)

We tend to drink a little more alcohol at this time of year. Well, actually, we don't drink a lot most other times of year - it's not something that can fit in our budget right now. 

But I recieved a gift pack of two bottles of Baileys, and have a few bottles of lovely bubbly that we were given (leftover from a wedding) so I feel quite stocked up (don't laugh! ) When you add work functions etc (which I tend to have a lot of at this time of year) I'll definitely drink more than I usually do. 

This said, while I enjoy the odd glass of wine, I'm not really the type to over-indulge. Just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 11, 2007)

Not a big drinker at any time of the year these days, on Christmas Day and New Year's Eve (if I go out), I am usually alcohol free. Too many scaries on the road for me to risk even a few sips as I usually spend Christmas Day in the car - or it seems like it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't drink alcohol at all and I don't serve alcohol if I entertain.  If people don't like that, they don't have to come to my house


----------



## Thyme2Cook (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't drink at all. Never did and never will. If people want to drink when they come to my house they have to bring their own alcohol.


----------



## middie (Feb 5, 2008)

100% Alcohol free here. Amazing since there were an awful lot of alcoholics in my family.


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't drink, and neither does my wife.  As a type-II diabetic, a Snickers bar can get me to a happy place much cheaper than alcohol.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 5, 2008)

middie said:


> 100% Alcohol free here. Amazing since there were an awful lot of alcoholics in my family.


That's actually why I don't drink much.  There were a few alcoholics in my family too.  I will have an occasional wine cooler or mixed drink, but I'd say I could usually count the number of drinks I have each year on one hand.  Can't stand the taste of alcohol really, so I only like fruity tasting things that cover the taste of it as much as possible.  The family members I spoke of drank beer for the most part--I cannot stand the taste or even the smell of beer.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara (Feb 5, 2008)

We are Pinot Noir drinkers - must say, it's part of our nightly routine. A glass before dinner and one with. Life is good.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 5, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I thought the holidays were supposed to be *about* the fun stuff - that's what makes them something to look forward to. I don't mean drinking during the holidays, but fun stuff in general during this time. I guess that's why I've pretty much gone to online shopping - I can't stand going from one crowded store to another trying to find something, so I shop at home and have more time for the fun stuff, which is getting together with family and friends
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if you think it's not good to have holiday memories that include alcohol. For me, having a glass of wine with dinner (or a margarita with Mexican food, or a glass of sangria when it's really hot) is just part of life, something I enjoy doing.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sorry for striking a bad note GG.....................it was only an inquiry


----------



## girdhar (Feb 6, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> With the season approaching or here I should say, I was just curious if anyone on here is devoid of alcohol.
> I realize that this time of year, it's a staple for most.



Hi You can consider me as alcohol free person .I have tasted vodka just for the single time in my life (I am 21 years old ).It was also by a mistake of my friends as they mixed it with the  coca cola I was unable to differentiate between the mixed cola and rusian vodka one the new year eve . 
After that I never have tried to taste it again ,
hahahahhah.


----------



## LT72884 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have only had one drink in my entire life and i was 12 years old. Grandma told me it was strawberry soda. Turns out it was a wine cooler. But thats the only time i have ever had alcohol. 

I would rather have the bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy. LOL.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 6, 2008)

girdhar said:


> Hi You can consider me as alcohol free person .I have tasted vodka just for the single time in my life (I am 21 years old ).It was also by a mistake of my friends as they mixed it with the  coca cola I was unable to differentiate between the mixed cola and rusian vodka one the new year eve .
> After that I never have tried to taste it again ,
> hahahahhah.


I had a similar experience with sniffing something I'd have never done.
Went with some girlfriends to Palm Springs for a mommy getaway.
They were into things I wasn't.  They sent a gorgeous guy over to me to sniff this "new perfume" and let them know how I liked it. I smelled nothing, they laughed and said, "smell harder, it's there, it's great!"  So, trusting person I was, I did.  I fell backward and they all roared with laughter.  I got up, went to my hotel room, packed my stuff and left.  Drove home fuming.
Can you imagine someone doing that to a friend?  I can't.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 6, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I had a similar experience with sniffing something I'd have never done.
> Went with some girlfriends to Palm Springs for a mommy getaway.
> They were into things I wasn't. They sent a gorgeous guy over to me to sniff this "new perfume" and let them know how I liked it. I smelled nothing, they laughed and said, "smell harder, it's there, it's great!" So, trusting person I was, I did. I fell backward and they all roared with laughter. I got up, went to my hotel room, packed my stuff and left. Drove home fuming.
> Can you imagine someone doing that to a friend? I can't.


That is horrible.  Friends might pull harmless pranks on friends, but a real friend would never do anything to harm or even badly embarrass a friend.  

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> sorry for striking a bad note GG.....................it was only an inquiry



No problem, Lefse  I was just trying to figure out what the problem was. As I said, for me, having a glass of wine with dinner and the occasional cocktail is just part of life to enjoy - not much different from enjoying a variety of cuisines from different parts of the world.

It's interesting to me to see how many people seem to equate having a drink with getting drunk - as if it's not possible to have a drink or two, enjoying the flavor and maybe the mix of flavors with whatever you're eating, and then stop. When I was much younger, I sometimes drank to excess, but no more. Now it's just fun. Again, for *me.* Other people feel differently and that's just how the world works - no big deal.


----------



## MilKii (Feb 6, 2008)

I am an alcohol free person. I'm not much of a drinker and do not prefer the taste of it. It just doesn't taste good. Am I the only one who feels this way?

Maybe if I drink more often, I'll start to develop a taste for it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2008)

MilKii said:


> I am an alcohol free person. I'm not much of a drinker and do not prefer the taste of it. It just doesn't taste good. Am I the only one who feels this way?



If you read this entire thread, there are several people who said they don't drink for various reasons.



MilKii said:


> Maybe if I drink more often, I'll start to develop a taste for it.



Do you want to? If not, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Some years ago, I went to lunch with a couple of co-workers and two of us ordered wine. The third, whom we didn't know very well, said apologetically, "I don't drink." My other lunch companion said to her with a smile, "It's not required." 

There are different kinds of drinks, though. I don't like beer or dry wines or liquors like gin. I do like medium to sweet wines and sweet or tangy drinks, like a Cosmo or a margarita. So there are options, but if you don't want to, don't worry about it.


----------



## MilKii (Feb 6, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you want to? If not, I wouldn't worry about it.


 
Hmm... If I do I might start to like it and become an alcoholic.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 6, 2008)

*HEY! *What? Where?
I'm in!

oops, edited to say; I saw the words _free_ and _alcohol_ in the subject line and well..... you know.....


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> *HEY! *What? Where?
> I'm in!
> 
> oops, edited to say; I saw the words _free_ and _alcohol_ in the subject line and well..... you know.....


hahahahhaahh, silly you........... that's funny

For GG..............
this thread wasn't meant to point fingers, God knows I'm not into that.  I was just wondering, as with any thing I'm curious about [who does what] regarding cocktails/wine/beer/etc.=libations.  If you drink, good, if you don't good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2008)

MilKii said:


> Hmm... If I do I might start to like it and become an alcoholic.



I like it and I'm not an alcoholic  It's possible to drink in moderation without going to extremes.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Random Breath Testing*



buckytom said:


> i will definitely be alcohol free at parties at work this year after what i saw this morning.
> 
> as i got up to the door of my building, i noticed a cop (that had pulled over a motorist) had hung this small black box over the half opened window of the car. it was just at the right level for the driver to breathe in to, so i assume it was some kind of preliminary chemical tester.


 
BT, we have compulsory Random Breath Testing here.  The police set up units along the roadside and usually pull in 3-4 cars at a time.  We have a driving limit of .05.  You count to 10 into the little black box which registers your alcohol intake.  If you are over, you are taken back to the police station and charged and go before the courts.  If serious, loss of licence is not uncommon.

DH and I may have one or two on the weekend but we have never been big drinkers.  DH used to joke that on cheap bistro night, he could take me out for dinner and two drinks for under $10.00 - if it was white wine, after two I would be under the table, it didn't agree with me.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 11, 2008)

funny day for my newbie self to find this thread.  I just put 27 irish drink recipes up on my homepage for the upcoming holiday, cruised over here to see what was going on, and found THIS


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

We belong to a FMI Baptist church, drinking is a no-no. I think that is silly, the bible says not to be a drunkard, not that you can't drink on occasion. Like everything else, moderation. Then again the Pastor and most of the congregation are recovering alcoholics so I understand their feelings. Just don't think their feelings should influence my religion.
Anyway, wife likes the occasional wine or wine cooler or mixed drink. I occasionally like a mixed drink but that is about it. Most meds I take don't mix well with alcohol, a lot of types of alcohol give me heartburn anyway especially beer. And alcohol doesn't mix well with Type II diabetes either.
As far as memories of alcohol, I had a father that needed at least a six pack to get up the nerve to take a swing at us, enough said there.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 11, 2008)

We have a lot of low alcohol, low carb or low caloried drinks to indulge in.  New Years Eve was spent sharing a bottle with a friend of low carb Jewel Pink champers, hiccup, sorry - was quite tasty and no headache the next morning which I might say I was very impressed about.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 13, 2008)

I had never tasted alcohol.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 13, 2008)

I am attempting to not drink for awhile. I seem to have gotten to a point where I have at least 2 EVERY day and didn't want to skip a day. I never drank before 4 pm, but once I start cooking dinner, that's my trigger.
That sounds bad to me, and I have lots of alcoholics on my Mom's side of the family. 
Today will be day 2. I drank 3 cups of coffee instead last night. DH likes this idea so far, all the coffee kept me from falling asleep on the couch as soon as the kids were in bed!


----------

